# Painting MDF To High Gloss Enamel



## Adamal (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in the midst of building a couple of bookshelf speakers out of MDF. I'd like to to finish them with a high gloss paint, but I'm not sure how to achieve it.

Is there a 'standard' way to seal the MDF so that the edges don't raise? I was thinking of using a thin coat of Bondo on them, but that seems a bit extreme what with all of the sanding that entails…

Also, I was thinking of going with a Ferrari Red with a mirror finish, but I want to do it right. I've got a Rockler HVLP sprayer which I have not used yet. Should I go with automotive primer and finish?

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

There was another thread on just this topic a few days ago (6/21/15). I have trouble getting the url on my iPad, but….

The thread was titled "How To Get A Glossy Mirror Like Finish On MDF", posted by Peteyb. There were a few answers, one with a video link and one with detailed instructions. I think the instructions were for spray cans, but it should be the same with your sprayer.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

From my experience making shelves for my kids rooms;
1) keep the edge detail simple, tried a double ogee once sanded for days
2) mix 3:1 glue to water and paint all of the cut edges and allow to cure
3) sand smooth to 220
4) prime coat, I did a brush on, but I was not going for a mirrored lacquered look, so maybe spray
5) sand to 400
6) spray sand repeat


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

http://forums.shoryuken.com/discussion/67501/how-to-paint-mdf-to-a-mirror-finish-worklog


----------



## Adamal (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks folks. I should've searched a bit more before I posted…


----------

